# Macchi C. 205 V vs. Bf 109G-6



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 19, 2009)

Bf 109-6 vs. Macchi C. 205V Serie III


This version of the Macchi had two cannons in the nose, and two guns in the wings. 

I debated whether to put the Reggiane Re. 2005 in the poll, because it was possibly even better than the Macchi 205, but in the end decided to go with the Macchi, because of the larger number that were built.

Edit: Actually, I did enter the Reggiane Re. 2005 in the poll, against them both.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 20, 2009)

I'll go with the Macchi C. 205V.


----------



## Soren (May 20, 2009)

The Reggiane 2005 is better than both, and I'd rank them like this:

1. Re2005
2. Bf-109 G-6
3. Macchi C.205V


----------



## drgondog (May 21, 2009)

I agree Soren's ranking but always have to ask what the mission profile is - as always there are relative plus and minus comparisons depending on altitude and mission.


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2009)

Without any performance specs, I just went with the Bf 109 as I think its just marginally better. But, like drgdg, depends on mission.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2009)

I agree with Soren's ranking as well - though I like the way the Macchi looks the best.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 21, 2009)

I have to admit guessing more than being an expert on all the merits/faults of either of these warbirds. but would the Macchi 205 have been a more stable mount in take-offs and landings than the 109G6?


----------



## Vincenzo (May 22, 2009)

somewhere there is a comparison of 205 and Gustav (no G-6 maybe G-4) i saw in italian and in deutsch


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2009)

I agree with Soren's ranking as well. I however had to vote for the G-6 out of sentimental reasons. 2 votes was just not cutting it!


----------



## eagledad (May 25, 2009)

Greetings!

Since P-38 pilots of the 82nd Fighter Group had more problems with the MC-205 than the Me-109G, I will take the MC-205. William Green, who has written many books on World War 2 aviation rated the MC 205 as one of the few Axis planes capable of matching the P-51D.

Watch your 6!

Eagledad


----------



## Juha (May 25, 2009)

Re2005 had some problems with the strenght of its tail.

Juha


----------

